# JAPANESE D1 MODIFIED NISSAN SKYLINE GTR FOR SALE AND FOR EXPORTING



## carontrack (Nov 26, 2006)

We are Japanese Dealer's who specialize in modified sports cars. We are experience in sourcing and selling modified cars such as Toyota Corolla Levin Ae86, Nissan Skyline GTR R32 / R33 / R34, Nissan Silvia S13 / S14 / S15, Honda Civic EK9, Mazda RX7 FD3S and many more. We can find a car to suit you desire whether Drifting, Racing or just using it as a street car. We have a wide source of places through the many auctions in Japan to find the car for you.

Our direct contact is available too. 
+81-8066886343 Call Behzad

URL: JAPANESE MODIFIED CARS FOR SALE AND FOR EXPORTING - TOYOTA NISSAN HONDA MITSUBISHI MAZDA SUBARU JDM SPORTS CARS
E-mail: [email protected]

Car On Track Trading
Aboulhassani Behzad


----------

